# Uber loses bid for Arbitration in Driver Background Checks Lawsuit



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://in.mobile.reuters.com/article/idINL1N0YW1J920150610?irpc=932


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber ADR Bid May Face Tough Audience*
http://www.lccr.com/newsroom/uber-adr-bid-may-face-tough-audience/

*ADR* : Alternate Dispute Resolution


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Attn. Prentiss, Bill Feit

*Gillette v. Uber Technologies,Inc.*
http://www.law360.com/cases/5476464755e0d9677b000003?article_sidebar=1


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Also this gives all existing Drivers a renewed hope to be able to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration as explained here:

*Drivers' Last Chance To Opt-out of Binding Arbitration*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber loses bid for arbitration in driver lawsuit*
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-arbitration-20150610-story.html


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

The giant is getting weaker.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Perhaps one of the reasons that Uber keeps going to get more capital is to finance their legal bills.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Damn chi1cabby you are too quick with the news

Thought I had you this time.

http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-arbitration-20150610-story.html


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Also this gives all existing Drivers a renewed hope to be able to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration as explained here:
> 
> *Drivers' Last Chance To Opt-out of Binding Arbitration*


I got the email a couple of days ago to sign up with legal representation. Going to fill it out tonight.

It will be nice to watch uber get their assess handed to them


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber loses bid for arbitration in driver lawsuit*
> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-arbitration-20150610-story.html


I opted out in Jan 2015 on rate cuts agreement. Does that still hold up?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I got the email a couple of days ago to sign up with legal representation. Going to fill it out tonight.
> 
> It will be nice to watch uber get their assess handed to them


I have not received that email.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I opted out in Jan 2015 on rate cuts agreement. Does that still hold up?


Yes. 
That's my lay opinion.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

$50 billion? Not a chance! They are going down in flames in this lawsuit. The judges are not buying any of Uber's BS.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Chi1cabby thank you for paying it foreword with informative issues. 
It has always been my opinion to walk away from a no win situation , but !
Uber is a straight up form of prostituion that takes advantage of people in difficult times.
When UberX drivers walk away , all they have is a vehicle with no equity and in need of some serious maintenance .
Hey Travis, your nothing but a punk ass *****. Enjoy all your accolades now, I mean really enjoy yourself. Trust me Travis their is no gated community that's will protect your dark demons that will haunt your thoughts later in life. 
Travis its apparent that you where ridiculed early in life . Travis you may be very smart, but you show a lack of wisdom.
It's obvious that your not in this for the long term, and that when you go public its your intentions to pull the rip cord on your golden parachute . Travis its easy to be a manager, that just takes a name tag. What's hard is to be a leader.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I have not received that email.


Gonna whip out a can of TEXAS WHOOPASS??? You go, girl!!!


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I haven't gotten anything either, where do I sign up?


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

This version of the news is the most complete with the most quotes and analysis: The Recorder is another legal profession news source.
http://www.therecorder.com/id=1202729016773/Uber-Loses-Arbitration-Bid-in-Driver-Suit?kw=Uber Loses Arbitration Bid in Driver Suit&et=editorial&bu=The Recorder&cn=20150611&src=EMC-Email&pt=News Alert


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

KevinH said:


> This version of the news is the most complete with the most quotes and analysis: The Recorder is another legal profession news source.
> http://www.therecorder.com/id=1202729016773/Uber-Loses-Arbitration-Bid-in-Driver-Suit?kw=Uber Loses Arbitration Bid in Driver Suit&et=editorial&bu=The Recorder&cn=20150611&src=EMC-Email&pt=News Alert


Same article without the need to register

*Uber Loses Arbitration Bid in Driver Suit*
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.therecorder.com/id=1202729016773/Uber-Loses-Arbitration-Bid-in-Driver-Suit&ved=0CCAQqQIoADABahUKEwj5kIvxvIjGAhVuMYwKHSkJCfE&usg=AFQjCNGyU0lQiWjQOXxEQDLJzqskt8vs5Q&sig2=e-wQlNAUqsBEBxTpdaWWXA


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Same article without the need to register
> 
> *Uber Loses Arbitration Bid in Driver Suit*
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...XxEQDLJzqskt8vs5Q&sig2=e-wQlNAUqsBEBxTpdaWWXA


Thanks, forgot that I was registered. If you go back to the discovery proceedings for the independent contractor suit back in January, Chen lost patience with Uber attorneys claiming confidentiality with nearly every piece of information that the plaintiffs requested. He threatened to sanction the attorneys if they didn't knock it off. I think Chen has their number.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Can't Force Drivers to Arbitration
http://www.courthousenews.com/2015/06/12/uber-cant-force-drivers-to-arbitration.htm*


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I've always thought the 16 billion valuation was a house of cards. Travis just feels he can screw everybody. I'm shocked he's firing all the American CSR's in favor of Indian call centers. That's so "NOT 5 STAR". I think he'll lose most of these lawsuits.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I'm shocked he's firing all the American CSR's in favor of Indian call centers.


It's actually even worse than that. It's Philippines based CSRs...not live support.
Read the thread by thehappytypist 
*It's Been Confirmed*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber loses bid for arbitration in driver lawsuit*
> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-arbitration-20150610-story.html


POST #1--5/chi1cabby: Bostonian Bison
says "Thank You" × 5 for
these Hyperlinked Articles of Legal Sig-
nificance to Californian Drivers.

Thanks for Keepin' On Keepin' On!
Appreciative Bison, abides.


----------

